# 8th Wonder Cycling Challenge - Livestrong



## Yangpei (Sep 21, 2004)

Anyone doing the 8th Wonder Cycling Challenge / Livestrong ride?

http://8wcchallenge.com/8WC_Challenge/Home.html


----------

